# Super is staying warm



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

on this little job my nephew snagged and was kind enough to ask for a little help. And, it couldn't come at a better time given the slowdown in winter work and the fact that it's friggin' cold out there. 

Anyway, the client is doing a kitchen project himself but is farming out some of the work to ease the burden on his skill sets. He's an electrician by trade and very meticulous indeed. Left us a real clean worksite to get'r done and that's exactly what we did. 

I won't delve into the paper vs. mesh tape nor battle about corners of metal, vinyl or lick and stick, won't even find me debating compounds...Actually, I'm not even sure what this thread is about :laughing:

Oh yea...pictures! :thumbup:

Outside temp...subfreezing/with gusty winds, indoor therm. reading 75deg  Awsome 

No mention of hawk vs. pan either :no:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Cool, your lucky to have it. I could use some inside work myself!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

A couple of days here and we were hung and done on Tuesday. 

Damn my boots got dirty  ...time for some smiling mink 

Looks like a exterior siding job up next so Im back in the freezer as we speak 

Looks like Kev is giving his stamp of approval, either that or he thinks he's Fonzarelli :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Is there really a need to bust out screw heads ? 

Don't get me wrong Super!! It all looks awesome !!! But The padding of the screw heads will tend to flash .


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

The trade word would be boxing your screws and it is reccomended. No it is not needed although i do know finishers who prefer to box screws. I personally swipe two or three and wipe. The best hand finisher i know boxes his screws, but cant run the tools to save his life.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

ubcguy89 said:


> The best hand finisher i know boxes his screws, but cant run the tools to save his life.


He's better off.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

what has more mud on them the nails or the seam? you could do one more coat a call it a level 5:thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> what has more mud on them the nails or the seam? you could do one more coat a call it a level 5:thumbsup:


I call it 4.5 :laughing:


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

superseal said:


> I call it 4.5 :laughing:


its all good...we just like to play in the mud:thumbsup:


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

not debating on this or that, guessing you've been married forever...


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

72chevy4x4 said:


> not debating on this or that, guessing you've been married forever...


only 15 years


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

here is me staying warm on my job this week


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

superseal said:


> on this little job my nephew snagged and was kind enough to ask for a little help. And, it couldn't come at a better time given the slowdown in winter work and the fact that it's friggin' cold out there.
> 
> Anyway, the client is doing a kitchen project himself but is farming out some of the work to ease the burden on his skill sets. He's an electrician by trade and very meticulous indeed. Left us a real clean worksite to get'r done and that's exactly what we did.
> 
> ...


ok...your vac is outside?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> ok...your vac is outside?


Why certainly, it's one of the many brilliant ideas super has up his sleeve :laughing:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

superseal said:


> Why certainly, it's one of the many brilliant ideas super has up his sleeve :laughing:


Negative air pressure?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> here is me staying warm on my job this week


I wouldn't get chit done with that fire cooking...my azz would be on that hearthstone till I fell asleep.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

thats cool!! I also see some high shoulder in one your ceiling ....


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Negative air pressure?


Sorta kinda...


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

superseal said:


> Sorta kinda...


I see. We have the same thing. I use my Festool sander now though. It's nicer... Less work. :thumbup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

superseal said:


> Why certainly, it's one of the many brilliant ideas super has up his sleeve :laughing:


The pole lights are a nice touch too.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> here is me staying warm on my job this week


see I like to sand 2 lines not 10


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> The pole lights are a nice touch too.


I was thinking the same thing when I saw that pic.................I might have to incorporate that into my system sometimes.


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I saw that pic.................I might have to incorporate that into my system sometimes.


I have the lights and poles But never put them together:whistling Great idea.......


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

So here we are a couple months later and get the call to do a tile back splash for John...the crafty homeowner who's basically doing his own kitchen.

John's retired now, so he likes to take his time and do it right...He built a kitchen in the basement prior to undertaking this project and since then, has meticulously been planning and constructing his new kitchen. 

I got to hand it to him...hell of a nice fella, crafty, intelligent and he always has things prepared for when we show.

This time around was no different, he claimed to have already purchased the tile, thinset, grout and even snagged the proper v-notch trowel for us to use :laughing: 

Needless to say, everything was already covered and protected, drop cloths and cardboard all neatly in place so it was just plug and play.

Initially, it was supposed to be 3x3 tiles - apparently switched up on us and decided to do mosaics instead :sad:

Not my favorite thinset and I'm not familiar with this particular grout, but we should be okay.

Only did a half day here today because of some afternoon commitments Kevin had to attend, but it didn't bother either us as we're both whipped from that door job earlier this week. 

I don't know about you guys but we're smoking busy with work right now, so we're going 24/7 whenever possible. Actually going to swing by tomorrow for few hours to finish setting and then a wrap up Monday morning with grout, before we set up on a 2nd. flr reno job.

Tile is a mix of glass, marble and travertine, a little Schluter edge and this premix stuffy, we're on our way...Kevin marked some lines...I think he needs glasses :laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Yea, a little co-worker humor put a smile on my face and it felt good after a long week.

Kevin is the cut man on this job and i'll be doing the sticking. We'll both be on the lookout for oddball grout lines or crooked tiles that mosaics often breed. 

We're getting there...

John set us up with the music...a little Samsung tablet on the wall controls speakers he has set up around the room.

Sounds pretty dang good!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

We don't normally work a lot of Sundays, but as the old saying goes,...you gotta strike when the irons hot.

Anyway, tile is all up and the one cured wall has been grouted using Fusion pro from Custom Building Products.

Since I never used it, I watched a quick video on the tube to see what it's all about.

Glad I did actually as it made me realize this stuff is more of a hybrid epoxy grout, no staining, no sealing, the dreadful haze and so on.

No matter, I brought along a heavy rubber float, a bunch of different sponges, nylon scrubbers, some shop and micro fiber towels. Cant forget the dental picks as those gadgets come in handy as well.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

This tile is crazy on the brain. All different sizes, some tumbled and out of square, some bigger than others, some chipped and misshapen and so on. 

Get up close, looks good, step back and it looks like a roller coaster ride.

I'll be glad to get off this one :laughing:

Fusion pro is definitely different. First off, it's thick and hard to spread. It feels like it's got sand galore, but doesn't. The haze is fairly formidable, but not that difficult to remove with the right equipment, I'd probably use it again.

For anyone interested with the Premix (Simple set mortar) I will say it was kinda lumpy out of the can even though I whipped the chit out of it. It was rather easy to use, with what I believe will offer good adherence and flexibility. I believe it's rated for floors and walls up to 8" format...but is does dry slow. Even in mosaic format, tiles could be shifted around hours later so in this case, it worked good for us with all these crooked azz tile.

Anyway, I don't think I'd use it for much other than what we used it for and probably wouldn't want it on floors, there are much better choices out there...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

We swung by this morning after sitting on I-95 for an hour due to heavy rains and a truck accident ahead. What a way to start your week or in our case, continue with last week :laughing:

Irregardless, one wall left to grout, clean up and then scoot over to the next job. Not sure what section i'll post that work since it entails drywall, multiple door replacement, finish trim, paintwork and flooring :confused1: 

Anyway, for those interested in the final product, barring the beautiful butcher block island still covered...


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Great work as usual super! :thumbup: Cutting all those top pieces is always a pain!


Dave


----------

